# Hướng dẫn sử dụng nệm cao su đúng cách



## TranTam (18/4/19)

Ngày nay, nệm cao su thiên nhiên rất được lòng nhiều khách hàng Việt, dần trở thành sản phẩm được ưu tiên lựa chọn cho không gian phòng ngủ. Bởi những tính năng vượt bật như: êm ái, mềm mại, độ đàn hồi tối đa giúp hỗ trợ nâng đỡ các bộ phận cơ thể hoàn hảo, không những thế các thành phần tự nhiên của nệm rất thân thiện với môi trường, độ bền cao. Tuy nhiên nếu không biết cách sử dụng và bảo quản đúng cách thì nệm cũng sẽ nhanh chóng thoái hóa làm ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng giấc ngủ của người dùng. Qua bài viết này Thegioinem.com sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn Cách sử dụng và bảo quản nệm cao su đúng cách nhé.






_Hướng Dẫn Sử Dụng Nệm Cao Su Đúng Cách_​
*HƯỚNG DẪN SỬ DỤNG NỆM CAO SU *
+ Khi mua sản phẩm về bạn nên mở túi nilong ra để khoảng 3-5h cho nệm được thông thoáng, giảm bớt mùi cao su. Tất cả các sản phẩm làm từ cao su luôn có mùi đặc trưng khi còn mới, do vậy bạn không phải quá lo lắng, nó sẽ biến mất sau vài tuần sử dụng.

+ Nên đặt nệm trên bề mạt phẳng, không bị nhấp nhô. Khi sử dụng, phần mặt nệm cao su thiên nhiên cao cấp có lỗ thông hơi nhỏ hơn sẽ được đặt ở bên trên để tạo bề mặt tiếp xúc lớn, giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể tốt hơn.

+ Nệm cần được bọc trong áo nệm với chất liệu và kích thước phù hợp. Trong quá trình sử dụng, Thegioinem.com khuyên các bạn nên mặc thêm cho nệm một lớp Drap bên ngoài để hạn chế tác động của mùi hôi cơ thể thẩm thấu vào nệm, có thể dẫn đến các tác động không mong muốn lên bề mặt nệm như : nệm bị sậm màu, nệm có mùi...(Hoặc kỹ hơn nữa thì các bạn có thể sử dụng thêm tấm bảo vệ nệm để tránh các tác động từ thức ăn, nước uống hay nhà có trẻ nhỏ dễ tè dầm,...)

+ Giữ nệm luôn sạch sẽ, thông thoáng và thường xuyên vệ sinh, thay đổi áo nệm hàng tuần.

+ Không nên đặt vật nặng, vật nhọn lên Nệm

+ Không nên dùng các thiêt bị tỏa nhiệt như bàn là (ủi) trên nệm để ủi đồ

+ Không nên đặt Nệm trực tiếp dưới ánh nắng mặt trời.

+ Lưu ý, nên đặt nệm ở những vị trí thông thoáng, không bị ẩm ướt. Tránh đặt Nệm tại những nơi có hóa chất, gần nguồn nhiệt hoặc các thiết bị tỏa nhiệt

+ Khi cần dịch chuyển Nệm nên gấp cuốn tròn nệm, sao cho đầu phần chân Nệm (lỗ vuông/ lỗ tròn hình trụ lớn) nằm vào trong, phần lỗ tròn ra bên ngoài. Các dòng nệm gấp khác dịch chuyển như các loại nệm thông thường.

+ Tránh đổ các hóa chất, dung môi, chất lỏng lên Nệm.

*Cách Xử Lý Vết Bẩn Hoặc Nệm Bị Uớt*

Nếu vô tình làm đổ chất lỏng hay đồ bẩn lên nệm thì bạn nên dùng khăn khô để lên chỗ nệm bị ướt và dùng tay ấn đè xuống để hút, thấm nước vào khăn (trường hợp nệm bị ướt nhiều, có thể làm bằng cách trên nhiều lần với các khăn khô), cho đến khi nệm được tương đối khô ráo. Sau đó, có thể rắc thêm một ít phấn rôm (phấn dùng cho em bé) để có mùi thơm dễ chịu.

Đối với vết bẩn thì bạn nên dùng nước pha loãng với bột giặt (hay backing soda) sau đó dùng khăn sạch thấm nước pha sẵn lau sạch cho đến khi vết bẩn phai đi. Lau như vậy liên tục nhiều lần cho khô sạch hẳn. Dùng quạt sấy khoảng 2-3 giờ cho khô hẳn trước khi mặc áo nệm sử dụng trở lại. Lưu ý không dùng cồn, xăng,…để tẩy vết bẩn vì như thế sẽ phá hủy cao su.

Hy vọng bài viết này sẽ giúp ích được cho các bạn trong việc sử dụng và bảo quản nệm cao su đúng cách nhé!!
Thegioinem.com​


----------

